# First grape planting.



## WineYooper (Jun 10, 2011)

Just put my first Marquette in the ground. I picked up a potted vine from Fleet Farm and planted up north as a trial to see how it does over the winter before I go into this full fledged. The vine has two stems going due to trimmings before I got it. I don't know the age but think it may be the second year now just from the the way it has been formed. The vine is about 24" tall and has 5-6 grape clusters on it and from my readings it looks like I should clip these off to focus the plant on root production over fruit production but if I want to I could let one or two bunches go to see what they may be like in the future. Should I trim these off? What has worked for others? I have had this for about two weeks and it has grown about 4" already just sitting in the pot on my deck. This new venture is exciting and I definitely will be doing more research. My next concern will be diseases and how to prevent them so I will be looking at chemical treatments. I feel like I did when I made my first batch
of wine at this point. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 10, 2011)

You could allow a cluster or two to form if this was a potted vine. You will need to severely prune next year to get it in shape. Then you will want to remove all the clusters that year to allow the vine to grow. Ideally that vine should have been planted weeks ago. 4" in two weeks is nothing, so obviously the vine is becoming a bit sluggish. My vines are growing 4 inches a day right now and have grown over 36 inches in the last two weeks. I don't want to discourage you, just let you know what they are capable of. The Marqette should do well for you as long as winters don't get too much colder than 20-25 below.


----------



## WineYooper (Jul 14, 2011)

The vine I planted is not doing that well due to lack of water. I was there last week and watered everyday and I did see new growth mid week and by the time I left I had about 6 inches of new growth. I watered 5-10 gallons daily and the ground sucked it right up. I figure most of it was caused by me digging a 30 inch by 10' trench and the ground is so porous from being disturbed. I wanted to see what I was planting on top of and also to get the end posts down below the frost line. On one end I made it to 44" and the other 38" before I hit bluff rock. Will be going up tomorrow for the weekend and will see how it's doing now and will water heavy again. I think it will turn around and once the roots are established things should improve. The forecasted heat this weekend I am not looking forward to and don't know how southerners can handle it. Oh well it's just a short period and before you know it the leaves will be turning. Don't want to think about that yet, might as well enjoy it while it's here.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 14, 2011)

FRANKENGRAPE!!!!! 



grapeman said:


> My vines are growing 4 inches a day right now and have grown over 36 inches in the last two weeks.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 15, 2011)

WineYooper said:


> The forecasted heat this weekend I am not looking forward to and don't know how southerners can handle it. Oh well it's just a short period and before you know it the leaves will be turning. Don't want to think about that yet, might as well enjoy it while it's here.




We endure because it's what we expect. In Mississippi, if you don't like the weather, just wait an hour and it'll change.  I usually keep the top off of my Jeep during the summer, but the past couple of weeks, the top's been on and the A/C blowing wide open. The recent 99*-100* temps still don't keep me off of the golf course, but that the exception. We also wonder how you northern guys stand having to shovel snow up there every day during the winter weather months. But it's all good! Life wouldn't be very exciting without a challenge every once in a while. Good luck with your grapes. I've always kept the fruit off while the roots are establishing and had pretty good luck that way. After I've been in the wine making a little while, I might just plant some here. I have about 10 blueberry bushes, 4 plum trees, two Granny Smith apple trees, 2 fig trees, one peach tree and one pear tree, so I should be set for the country wines.


----------

